# BABY Preacher. You've got to be kidding



## D. Paul (Oct 15, 2009)

Is this wrong or what?
[video=youtube;LMzwAEI56-4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMzwAEI56-4[/video]


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 15, 2009)

That has been on here in the past. It's horrible.


----------



## MarieP (Oct 15, 2009)

I totally mean this tongue in cheek, but...

See where baptizing babies leads you???


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 15, 2009)

Marie!


----------



## au5t1n (Oct 15, 2009)

MarieP said:


> I totally mean this tongue in cheek, but...
> 
> See where baptizing babies leads you???


 I actually thought of saying that too even though I'm paedo.


----------



## kvanlaan (Oct 15, 2009)

Is he speaking in tongues?


----------



## Josiah (Oct 15, 2009)

I have never seen this here or anywhere else. This is bad on an entirley new level. I thought that this video I found at the Confessional Outhouse was bad. I am not sure if these have been posted here before, but they just too much. 

[video=youtube;nsHH_HYSkH8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsHH_HYSkH8[/video]

[video=youtube;iJya7tV2Wbc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJya7tV2Wbc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Julio Martinez Jr (Oct 15, 2009)

This is what happens when we don't take the regulative principle seriously. Another reason I'm not a Lutheran. haha.


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 15, 2009)

Heeeyyy Josiah . . . . I kind of like "Jesus is My Friend." I play it every once in a while in my home. Not kidding. The other video I watched on Facebook earlier today. Blasphemy to the max, dude. At the end the lead goofball says, "hahaha. We love the lordy." I didn't think he could make me more angry up until that point. I was wrong!


----------



## SoliDeoGloria (Oct 15, 2009)

Man, don't be hating Sonseed. That band was pretty sweet, no lie.

But that baby video disturbed me.
And the comment about infant baptism made it even funnier.

This is why I need to post here more.


----------



## lynnie (Oct 16, 2009)

That is hideous.

OK, the strict RPWs win. Sign me up for EP


----------



## Megan Mozart (Oct 16, 2009)

If they took Jesus out of the "spin me round" one, that would have been a fun concert to go to.

-----Added 10/16/2009 at 10:06:44 EST-----

Are you sure that the baby one wasn't a joke? There were a lot of people laughing in the background at the end.

However, what's sad is that you can tell from the yt comments that there are plenty of people who take it seriously.


----------



## au5t1n (Oct 16, 2009)

Megan Mozart said:


> If they took Jesus out of the "spin me round" one, that would have been a fun concert to go to.
> 
> -----Added 10/16/2009 at 10:06:44 EST-----
> 
> ...


Certainly you can tell they don't really think the baby is telling them something valuable for their spiritual walks - but that doesn't make this a whole lot less inappropriate.


----------



## ewenlin (Oct 16, 2009)

The spinning socks video: I would hate to be in there. Just imagine the smell.


----------



## SolaSaint (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi all,

Close your eyes and watch the baby video and you'll believe you are hearing TD Jakes.


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 16, 2009)

I was waiting for the preacher to fall over backwards. At least the pampers would soften the fall.


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 16, 2009)

MarieP said:


> I totally mean this tongue in cheek, but...
> 
> See where baptizing babies leads you???



Yeah, well I'm going out on limb here, Marie, but I'm guessing that's a credo church.


----------



## MarieP (Oct 16, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> MarieP said:
> 
> 
> > I totally mean this tongue in cheek, but...
> ...



LOL! True...

"Huzzah huzzah HUZZAH!!!!"

-----Added 10/16/2009 at 10:51:55 EST-----



Josiah said:


> I have never seen this here or anywhere else. This is bad on an entirley new level. I thought that this video I found at the Confessional Outhouse was bad. I am not sure if these have been posted here before, but they just too much.
> 
> YouTube - Worst Worship Ever?
> 
> YouTube - Worst Worship Ever II



WHOA!!! That first song is by Dead or Alive, which is a homosexual band...


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Oct 17, 2009)

my son randomly starts preaching in my house. It sounds somewhat like this.


That sonseed video is unbelieveable"

"Jesus is like a mountie. He always gets his man. He will zap you anyway he can...Zap!"


----------



## MarieP (Oct 17, 2009)

puritanpilgrim said:


> my son randomly starts preaching in my house. It sounds somewhat like this.
> 
> 
> That sonseed video is unbelieveable"
> ...



They almost sound hyper-Calvinist, actually...

Somehow I don't think they'd know what that means, though!


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 17, 2009)

puritanpilgrim said:


> my son randomly starts preaching in my house. It sounds somewhat like this.
> 
> 
> That sonseed video is unbelieveable"
> ...



Interesting. This reminded me of something a missionary once told me, which pertains to the video in the OP. He used to be a missionary in Pakistan, where the Muslim call to prayer is blared over a loudspeaker every day. His son picked up on that, of course, and began repeating it one day (in foreign tongue, of course; I have no idea how old he was, and he had no idea what he was saying). Which demonstrates that the mere mimicking of religiosity by a child should never be seen as a demonstration of piety or (even worse) the faithful proclamation of the word.

I'm guessing, though, that the repeated hearing of the Muslim call to prayer is far less annoying that the repeated playing of the sonseed song.


----------



## Bern (Oct 17, 2009)

All of it just makes me sick. The baby obviously just heard his dad talking like that and mimicked the sound. But there are kids of about 5 or 6 years old that are taught to preach like that or they'll go to hell. I saw a documentary on it some years ago before I got rid of my TV.


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 17, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> puritanpilgrim said:
> 
> 
> > my son randomly starts preaching in my house. It sounds somewhat like this.
> ...



It is a nightmare hybrid of Devo and Lawrence Welk


----------

